# GM Hammond says key to build team is through draft, trades



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Can the Milwaukee Bucks and other medium to small-market NBA teams truly compete in a star-driven league?
> 
> The Bucks had to go up against newly minted New York Knicks forward Carmelo Anthony on Wednesday night after the 26-year-old forward forced his way out of Denver by refusing to sign a contract extension with the Nuggets.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/116886113.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

great.. last time we did that was 1969.. liking our odds alot on that one john


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

It's the truth. The sad, sad truth. We'll never win it all. I never expect to. The discrepancy in market-size and the ever increasing presence of egotistical star power and their correlated dominance will prevent it. The NBA is the worst of all professional sports leagues in this regard. The NFL's fine; the MLB wouldn't be such an issue if their were a salary cap instituted. I won't even delve into that, even though it's absolutely ridiculous that one does not exist from an economic standpoint.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

36 Karat said:


> It's the truth. The sad, sad truth. We'll never win it all. I never expect to. The discrepancy in market-size and the ever increasing presence of egotistical star power and their correlated dominance will prevent it. The NBA is the worst of all professional sports leagues in this regard. The NFL's fine; the MLB wouldn't be such an issue if their were a salary cap instituted. I won't even delve into that, even though it's absolutely ridiculous that one does not exist from an economic standpoint.


If the Bucks can draft the 21st century Kareem Abdul Jabber, they could win it again. Yeah, it's a long shot. It's just depressing the GM admits it's something that has to happen.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Also, we'll have to see how the CBA negotiations play out. I think the league is too soft. The best possible thing that could happen is for a hard cap to be put in place and guaranteed money severely limited. This would make for much more potential for smaller market franchises to compete.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I dread the day that the Bucks leave Milwaukee. And none of us can deny this because it will happen one day. We are the least valuable franchise in the NBA and we are losing money. Plus, with how we squandered our money past off season we have put ourselves into a bit of a hole for the next couple years. And given we are so hit or miss on drafting, I don't see us becoming overly competitive and making money.

Wow, what a negative post.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Way negative, Quite Frankly :laugh:


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Bahaha. Touché.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

:yep:


----------

